# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Wędrujące bóle stawów od 12 lat

## shrekulek

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, 

historia moich dolegliwości zaczęła się w 2002. Miałam wtedy bóle ramienia, bolał mnie staw, najbardziej ten ból był odczuwalny w nocy, mam wrażenie, że w stanie spoczynku, np. w kinie itd... Miałam wtedy takie uczucie, jakby mi coś przeskoczyło w ramieniu i wiele razy musiałam nim poruszyć, żeby poczuć ulgę. Nie były to jednak nigdy bóle, które uniemozliwiały mi funkcjonowanie w ciągu dnia, nie czułam tez wtedy podwyższonej temp czy zaczerwienienia stawu. Te bóle sa wędrujące, nigdy nie występują jednocześnie, nie musza tez dotyczyć obu stawów. W przeciągu kilku lat np. miałam raz ból biodra, po okresie np pół roku byl to ból kolan, kiedys też mnie bolał halux i chyba najczęściej ramiona. Taki ból trwa ok 2 tyg, chociaż ten, ktory odczuwam obecnie trwa juz miesiac. Ogólnie jest to tak, ze przez dwa tyg np boli ramie, pol roku spokoj a potem np wchodzi bol w inne miejsce np. bioro... Miałam w latach 2002-2005 robione badania w tym kierunku... byłam u ortopedy, na rtg ramienia nic nie wyszlo, neurolog nic nie stwierdzi, badania jakis elektrolitów, czynnikow reumatoidalnych itd nic nie wykazywały, slyszalam tylko zawsze, ze nic mi nie jest i trochę czułam sie jak naciągaczka  :Smile:  
Ogólnie zaniedbałam temat... w latach 2006-2007 miałam usuniętego zęba ósemkę, która miała korzeń w zatoce, został on ułamany, było dłutowanie i od tego czasu mam problemy z zatokami, ale piszę o tym tutaj, ponieważ nie wykluczam, ze ma to związek z chlamydia... 
Sporadyczne epizody z zatokami pojawiały sie i znikały same, raz chyba mialam punkcje. 
W 2013 roku byłam cały czas chora, co chwila cos łapałam, chyba 3 miesiące uzywalam kropli do nosa, nie mogłam wogole oddychac przez nos... ciagle mi slywala ropa z zatok i kasłałąm... Brałam 3 rozne antybiotyki dwa jeden po drugim, potem za tydzien kolejny, nic nie pomoglo. Wykonane zostało wtedy wiele przerożnych badan, co mi wogole dolega... Pasozyty zadne nie wyszly, wymazy z nosa i gardla nic nie wykazaly. Miałam tez badanie na chlamydia pneumoniae, mycoplasma pneumonia, borrelia burgdorferi, krztusiec bordetella pertussis. Miałąm też zrobione rtg zatok. 
Okazało się, ze mam w zatoce torbiel i na 3 dni zostałąm w szpitalu na kilkukrotnych punkcjach i leczeniu antybiotykiem. 
Mam wrażenie, ze po takich dawkach antybiotyków miałam spokój z bólami stawów, aż do 6.02.2016 r... 
Zastanawiam się co je wywołuje, jakie badania mogę zrobić. 
Przedstawiam wyniki na bakterie, o których pisałam. Sa z 06.05.2013 r. 
krztusiec IgA met elisa wątpliwy 9,0 VE (ujemny <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 
krztusiec IgG met elisa ujemny 2,6 VE (ujemny <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 
krztusiec IgM met elisa wątpliwy 9,7 VE(ujemny <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 

borrelia burgdorferi met elisa IgG ujemny 2,0 BBU/ml <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 
borrelia burgdorferi met elisa IgM ujemny 3,0 BBU/ml <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 

mycoplasmapneumoniae met elisa IgG ujemny 4,8 VE <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 
mycoplasmapneumoniae met elisa IgG ujemny 4,6 VE <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 

chlamydia pneumoniae elisa IgG dodatni 15,8 NTU <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 
chlamydia pneumoniae elisa IgM ujemny 3,6 NTU <9, wątpliwy 9-11, dodatni >11) 

Obecnie ból ramienia trwał ponad miesiąc... Internistka zleciła kilka badań oto ich wyniki:
Mam juz pierwsze wyniki od internisty... 

Morfologia w normie tylko MCV i MCH ciut poniżej normy 
OB 7 mm/1h zakres referencyjny <20 
Białko ostrej fazy CRP <1,0 mg/l zakres referencyjny <5 
ASO podwyższone 223 U/ml zakres referencyjny <200 
Badanie moczu: lekko mętny, ciężar właściwy wyszedł wyższy 1,034 g/ml norma 1,015-1,025 
W mikroskopowym osadzie moczu wyszło tak: 
Nabłonki płaskie - nieliczne w polu widzenia - norma nieliczne 
Leukocyty - 10-15 w polu widzenia - norma 0-5 
Erytrocyty świeże 3-5 w polu widzenia - norma 0-8 
Pasma śluzu liczne 
Składniki mineralne - moczany bezpostaciowe liczne - norma nieliczne 

Czy te wyniki mogą juz na coś wskazywać? Coś potwierdzić bądź wykluczyć? 
Wizytę u lekarza chorób zakaźnych mam w środę. Reumatolog dopiero 19.04. 
Z objawow jeszcze miałam taka sytuacje miesiąc temu, ze razem z bólami ramion nagle pogorszyl mi sie wzrok, byłam nawet u okulisty, stwierdzono lekka wadę wzroku, dostałam nawet receptę na okulary, które miałabym nosić w razie potrzeby, ale po dwóch tygodniach objawy przeszły, widze normalnie... A czułam ewidentny dyskomfort w prawym oku... Nigdy tak nie miałam do tej pory... 
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi, wszystkie bedą dla mnie niezwykle cenne!

----------

